# Waltham "atomic"



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

There's one for sale on eBay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181041639196&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

I have one of these and quite like it. I've got to cease buying multiples of watches that I like. Hope someone here at the Forum gets it.

Here's a photo of mine:


----------

